# Nice Striper



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Went fishing with some buddies today...I caught a nice 50 plus lb fish in the first 15 min.






.......She ate a green bucktail with a Kalin trailer in about 50 ft of water....She is going to taste good....This is the first striper I have caught fun fishing all season...I sometimes get a little tired of hooking them and passing off the rod to Charters...It is nice to catch a couple myself to eat. Was going to fish the Tournament today but it did not work out....The guys boat we were fishing on had electrical issues. I saw a lot of guys getting skunked today trolling giant baits way too fast...Sometimes you have to find some nice marks and slow down and jig them. All the fish we cleaned today were full of Eels and Bunker.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Congatulations! A Day of fun fishing is always Good!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!! Congrats.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice Cow! That pig had been eating good.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Rat as one that's never had that catching experience but hope to next year, what type of rod/line setup would I use for fish that big?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Tackle*

I like a Shimano 6000 or 8000 size reel with 40 or 50 lb braid and a 40 lb floro leader. Or if the bite is shallow and you don't have to let the jig sink too deep I like a Calcutta 400 conventional reel with 20 lb mono. As far as rods I use the lightest Loomis Muskie rods for conventional and an 8 ft pro blue for spinning....2 to 3 oz bucktails with Kalin trailers....Cobia jigs. Look for feeding birds or busting fish and slip up from behind them....I am going to be at the Shimano Loomis booth all weekend in a couple weeks in Richmond. I am giving a couple talks and one of them is Jigging Ocean stripers...Come by.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice fish Dave


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Rat, yeah I had planned on being there, will stop by.


----------



## gottagetdbig1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice fish David.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

A 50..............Pay homage...

I've caught a 40lb'er and my quest is now a 50lb'er. It's not an easy quest.

Consider yourself very fortunate

Congrats

><))))*>


----------



## buoy37 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice fish bro.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats David! I thought I smelled Striper frying last night!


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Rat, up here in Richmond there is a story floating around about somebody catching a monster Tuna off of Rudee, heard anything about that?


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Rat, sorry but saw the report on Tidal Fishing Report,looks like they were off Dam Neck.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Several have been caught.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I got a 237 sunday off the Ramada


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

New Kent Newbie said:


> I got a 237 sunday off the Ramada


That was a big ass fish. Congrats!


----------

